# X++ (Axapta) Bericht mit Gruppenwechsel auf Datumsfeld



## kleene0105 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe es findet sich jemand, der mir weiterhelfen kann.

Ich erstelle gerade einen Bericht in Axapta, der einen Gruppenwechsel auf ein Datumsfeld machen soll.
Leider bekommt Axapta das nicht so ganz hin.

Kann man irgendwie manuell den Gruppenwechsel pro Section in einem Bericht auslösen?

Danke


----------

